# 2007 Honda Ridgeline change trans fluid



## Biegz (Jan 12, 2007)

How to change trans fluid in a 2007 Honda Ridgeline :facepalm:


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Drain plug on the tranny pan.

Fill is via the dipstick tube.....need a long funnel.

I'm seeing two specs.....one calls for 3 qts and the other 5 qts. Make sure you use the fluid the operator manual calls for.


----------



## Biegz (Jan 12, 2007)

They don't make a funnel small enough the openning is only about 1/4"


----------



## cl0udedth0ught (Sep 29, 2004)

Is there a fill plug on the tranny itself? Not familiar with this particular car but my fill point in both my cars are on the tranny itself.


----------



## Biegz (Jan 12, 2007)

I will look to see if there is one


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi:

Is the owners manual recommending a fluid change on a 4-5 yr old car?
What's the mileage?

If I were going to change the fluid I would also change the filter.

BG


----------



## Biegz (Jan 12, 2007)

It has 105000 miles on it someone told me that you don't change the filter until the trans needs to be rebuilt


----------



## cl0udedth0ught (Sep 29, 2004)

+1 on changing the filter. The filters are usually cheap and easy to change when you are changing the fluid anyway. Its a good way to extend the life of the trans.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

What does the owners manual recommend ? I myself would not change any fluid or oil without changing the filter, as the filter will be dirty. It and the pan most likely contain metal dust especially if it has never been changed before.

BG


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

Hondas require disassembly of the transmission to change the filter.


----------



## Biegz (Jan 12, 2007)

There is no pan on the trans to take off


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi again:

Do what the owners manual says to.

BG


----------

